# Zootopia Fur Technology



## BackwardsDrifter (Mar 5, 2016)

Engadget made an article yesterday about the technology that went into making the fur in Zootopia look so real. I thought some people here might be interested.

www.engadget.com: Fur technology makes Zootopia's bunnies believable

I can't wait to actually see this movie but living in the UK means I have to wait till the 25th of March to see it unlike America


----------



## BRN (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, and for some reason they named it Zootropolis here?! I don't get it. Whyyyyyy
Still, fascinating link. Thanks for sharing. Rendering fur is got to be an absolute bitch on processing power so it's cool they found a way to reduce the computing cost while keeping the effects. <:
hype

hype


----------



## BackwardsDrifter (Mar 5, 2016)

BRN said:


> Yeah, and for some reason they named it Zootropolis here?! I don't get it. Whyyyyyy
> Still, fascinating link. Thanks for sharing. Rendering fur is got to be an absolute bitch on processing power so it's cool they found a way to reduce the computing cost while keeping the effects. <:
> hype
> 
> hype


Yeah. Disney said it was apparently because they felt it was a better name for the UK audience. It's speculated however it was to avoid copyright infringement due to a Zoo being opened in Denmark in 2019 where they've held the name 'Zootopia' since 2010. I prefer the name Zootopia over Zootropolis though. It just flows off the tongue better and seems more natural whereas Zootropolis feels a little bit more forced.

Regardless I'm still going to enjoy the movie and will probably still call it Zootopia.


----------

